# Buying a Used Nikon D3100



## Mahgenjean (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I am having thoughts of purchasing a used D3100, is there anything I should be worried about when purchasing a used camera specifically? It would only be the camera body.. I am just wondering if its worth it to buy a used camera or if I should continue to save for a new camera if it is better in the long run.


----------



## frankgtrs (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello im new to the dslr so i can't be of much help but i started this thread a few days ago that might be able to help you. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/278503-new-vs-used-dslr.html


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2012)

Years ago I quit buying new camera gear when I realised the extra I was paying for new gear was mainly getting me the 1 year warranty I was not likely to need.

But, I knew how to evaluate the condition of a used piece of gear, and I was familiar with pricing realtive to condition in the used market.

But, today we have the Internet which gives used gear buyers access to some really reputable sources of used camera gear. I'm referring to online stores like KEH.com and the used gear departments of Adorama.com and BHPhotoVideo.com.

About the only moving part in a DSLR camera is the shutter. IIRC the D3100 has a 50,000 actuation shutter. That is an approximate number.

Nikon cameras write the total shutter actuation count in the EXIF metadata the camera includes with every photo the camera makes.  Set the camera so it records a photo in the JPEG image format and with a free EXIF metadata reader you can see the total shutter actuation count. (see example below).

How a camera has been cared for says a lot about it's condition. A seller that has the original box, cables, software, strap, viewfinder cover, etc likely took good care of the camera.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 3, 2012)

i buy ton of things used, i've never needed warranty (cross fingers.) I haven't heard of problems with the d3100, seems like a safe camera to buy, just make sure you shoot with it plenty and test everyting out before u fork over the dough.


----------

